# Name This Chassis! What did I just buy???



## JeepGuyNJ (Mar 7, 2005)

So I bought this chassis off of Ebay..seemed like a good price, even though I have no idea what it is. haha 

I was wondering if someone can help me out with indentifying it. This is the only picture I have of it so far.

Thanks in advance

Rich


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

I think it may be a Delta car or a TRC Pro 10...


----------



## JeepGuyNJ (Mar 7, 2005)

They had it listed badly....not even sure how I found it. With shipping I got it for $21 Figured it had to be worth something


----------



## catfat (Jul 9, 2007)

trc pro 10.. ive got one hanging on the wall in my hobby room


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm with Todd here, I believe it's a delta, the center shock mount to the solid aluminum rear pod was wierd and reconizable. Unless TRC had a copy of it, it's a delta.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

catfat said:


> trc pro 10.. ive got one hanging on the wall in my hobby room


Hey cat, snap a couple of pic's and post them so we can compair...I'm curious :thumbsup: .


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

We had one that look similar in the shop at one time, it looks like a delta to me, I could be wrong though...........


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

It's a delta for sure maybe"The super spyder" 1/12th .Got several at the house.


----------



## penning4544 (Apr 6, 2006)

Looks like the Delta car that used to race against to me, I think they were called the Spyder.


----------



## KLEIN-12 (May 28, 2006)

delta....


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

BullFrog said:


> It's a delta for sure maybe"The super spyder" 1/12th .Got several at the house.


That's funny, my first thought was the P-12 spyder but couldn't decide if it was that small :freak: .


----------



## JeepGuyNJ (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone!!!! I knew this would be the place to ask!!!


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

Just like Bullfrog, I have one of those in my garage and without a doubt, It's a Delta car. I still have the optional gear diff for it too.


----------



## 37 RACING (Nov 13, 2001)

It's a Delta Villan if its 1/10 scale!It was made around 1989,it was based off there 1/12 scale spyder car!The also had a version of the villan with a arm frontend kindal like the corsally 1/12 car


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

all i know is its old i got one almost like it at a garage sale missing top tho


----------

